# ARGH! molly babies killed my fish



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

okay i have had a 10 gal tank setup for about 5 months now i keep very close watch on it as i have aspirations to make this my breeding tank when i get enough money for a 60 or 100 gal tank with live plants nice lights all the nifty stuff for tropicals i have, now i started with 1 oto cat, 3 fancy male guppies, 1 dalmation lyretail molly (female) 6 ghost shrimp 1 black kuhli loach 1 SA bumblebee catfish, about a month after setting the tank up the Molly gave birth to at least 30 babies and i found them in the morning most chewed up i had no notion she was pregnant, i also found that all of my guppies were sucking air at surface all soon died besides my best intentions to change water levels back to normal, after all that i had 1 kulhi loach and 1 SA bubmblebee catfish, and 1 molly and 4 of the 6 ghost shrimp. sadly we played taps and buried our friends....

well we confined her for 2 months thinking she would release another clutch of fry, we replaced lost fish with another black kuhli loach, and 2 oto cats that was 3 months ago. she has been in the tank now for 2 weeks and last night gave birth to at least 30 fry im guessing, and again it happened....dead fish.... now we add to the list of lost 1 dead molly 4 dead ghost shrimp, 2 dead oto's, also all babies except 5 were eaten or dead.

has anyone encountered this chemical change were live bearers giving birth and kill your fish?

current count on tank is now 2 black kuhli loach 1 SA bumblebee catfish, i will never put females into my main tank again unless its for breeding puposes


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well for one thing your tank was way over stocked. Another, how long was the tank setup before adding fish? Can you give readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? How often do you do water changes and how much?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree,the tank is way overstocked.

Do you have a testkit?Have you cycled the tank?What kind of filter is on there?


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

I concur, the tank was way over populated. All aquariums, of any size, should be viewed as closets compared to the natural environment they come from. Consider how it would feel if you were housed in your closet for ever. Not pleasent, correct? Now, add your parents, other members of your family, the dog, the cat and a few neighbors. Get the idea???

Dick


----------



## Amphibious (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the “thank you’s”. I forgot and should add...

ALL of you are doing your daily poo-poo’s too WITHOUT the ability to FLUSH and must hope that your keeper keeps up with water changes. Which, by the way, only DILUTES the poo poo! Think about it. LOL.

Dick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Molly fry kill something? Very doubtful.


----------



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

okay.... I was overstocked, but that was not my question i have had a stable tank chemically wise, with no issues until the molly gave birth both times, my question was...does anyone know if their are chemical changes to the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate after a live bearere gives birth? i tested the water the day i found out at petsmart, they said my levels were almost perfect.
now to anwer some of your questions.

I never did a fishless cycle as i only learned about that after i joined these forums

I do water changes at 15-20% (1.5-2 gals) 2 times a week and check my levels at petsmart weekly when i go in to dream, i cannot afford the api testwater kit at this time that others on the forums have recommended but my weekly water changes and testing at petsmart have been working good.

i use a Marineland penguin 350


----------

